# Bindestock



## mcjockel (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen....

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Bauanleitung für einen Bindestock. Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler bin, habe ich mir vorgenommen, solch einen Bindestock, nach meinen Vorstellungen selber zu bauen.
Wer kann mir bei diesem Unternehmen hilfreich zur Seite stehen?
Danke im voraus und Petrie Heil

mfG Jockel


----------



## hippos (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler bin, habe ich mir vorgenommen, solch einen Bindestock, nach*meinen **Vorstellungen*  selber zu bauen.

Na dan leg mal los


----------



## mcjockel (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Was Konstruktives wäre sehr von Vorteil. Aber, danke für dein Interesse.

Gruß Jockel


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Ich hatte mir das auch schon überlegt, die Idee aber ganz schnell wieder verworfen obwohl ich schon die Pläne für die CNC Fräse hatte. Es ist einfach zu teuer und zu aufwändig einen guten Stock selber herzustellen. Es lohnt sich nicht! Das Problem ist die Verarbeitung des Materials. Für die Spannbacken braucht man extrem harten Stahl! Sonst leiern die aus oder verbiegen in der feinen Spitze. Der Stock sollte auf jeden Fall rotierbar sein. Als Vorbild kann ich Dir den Danvise empfehlen. Der ist von der Funktionsweise her perfekt. Wenn dann solltest Du das Teil auch höhenverstellbar, drehbar und mit Bodenplatte bauen.

Das Knebelprinzip bei den Spannbacken ist das einzig wahre weil der Druck manuell einstellbar ist. Der Regal zum Beisiel hat immer denselben Druck auf den Haken egal wie groß er ist. Dabei plättet man kleine Haken und große halten nur ungenügend. Von den Produkten aus Fernost brauchen wir hier gar nicht erst zu reden. Die haben nur Schrottwert.


----------



## mcjockel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Danke Bondex


es treten wohl mehr Schwierigkeiten auf, als ich mir gedacht habe. Das größte Problem sind die Spannbacken. Ohne die gehts nun mal nicht. Wir werden sehen. Werde mir noch mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Gruß Jockel


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Moin Jörg |wavey:

Bin also nicht allein mit der Idee :vik:
Habe die aber ebenso wie Bondex auch schnell verworfen. Wie Du schon schreibst, seh ich das Problem auch bei den Spannbacken.

"Normaler" Stahl geht nicht gut; VA (eventuell gehärtet) ?
Die Frage ist nur, wie erreicht man den richtigen Punkt zwischen Härte und Elastizität?


ABER :m Nicht entmutigen lassen |wavey:

Sobald Du was schönes gebastelt hast - lass uns nicht dumm sterben :m


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Stimmt man müßte weichen Stahl extrem Oberflächenhärten. Das ist wohl auch der Grund dafür daß die Danvisestöcke außen schwarz sind. Wenn man sie länger benutzt werden sie silber an der Spitze.
Vielleicht könnte man Feilenstahl (gehärteten Werkzeugstahl) zum Schmieden verwenden. Diesen dann nochmal mit dem richtigen Öl oberflächenhärten. Probleme gibt´s dann aber sicher spätestens beim Bohren der Löcher für den Spannmechanismus. Muß allerdings zugeben daß ich wenig Ahnung vom Schmieden und der Metallbearbeitung ansich habe.
Das einzige was ich jemals geschmiedet habe ist ein Ständer für meinen Schirm aus massivem VA. Das ist 20 Jahre her und der hält bis heute jedem Untergrund stand. Die Spitze hatte ich 4kantgeschmiedet und anschließend in Öl gehärtet.


----------



## Gralf (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

VA kann man so nicht härten


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

ich hab´s damals so gemacht nach Anleitung des Werkstattmeisters. Gehe jedenfalls davon aus dass es VA war denn das Teil hat bis heute nicht eine Roststelle


----------



## Aalglöcken (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Hi ihr drei,

ich kenne einen aus NRW der hat sich zwei Bindestöcke selber gebaut , nach Vorlage des Stenzelstockes.

Hier mal seine Hp:

www.fliegenbindeteufel.de


Einfach mal nachfragen! Ich hoffe das ich geholfen habe....


Gruss und tight lines,
Andre


----------



## Gralf (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Man meint mit VA korrosionsbeständige Austenite. So typische 18/8 er. Die kann man so nicht härten.

Natürlich gibt es korrosionsbeständige härtbare Stähle. Wenn die Backen so hart und Rostfrei sein müssen brauchst du einen ferritischen Chromstahl. So vom Typ X12Cr13. 

Bohren tut man natürlich vor dem Härten.


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

der darf ruhig rosten, es kommt ja normalerweise kein Wasser dran.


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*



Gralf schrieb:


> VA kann man so nicht härten



Richtig :m

Hätte schreiben sollen "evtl. gehärteter Stahl"


----------



## mcjockel (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Ich habe an "www. bindeteufel.de" schon eine e-mail geschrieben. Habe leider noch keine Antwort erhalten, schade. Bin ja mal gespannt ob sich da noch was tut. Mich würde sehr interessieren wie sie den Bindestock gebaut haben.


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

@bondex was meinst du, wär der stahl einer feile (etwa 94 bis 96 rockell) oder der eines abziehstahls ( 93 rw) hart genug?
ich hab nämlich noch ein paar alte feile daheim rumliegen, die so nicht mehr gebräuchlich sind.


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

ja ich denke schon daß die hart genug sind. Allerdings wirst Du sie ohne richtiges Profigerät nicht bearbeiten können, gerade wegen der Härte. außerdem ist ein Feilenblatt alleine sicher von der Stärke her zu dünn. Du könntest vielleicht 2 davon aufeinanderschmieden. Aber dann hast Du immer noch das Problem mit dem Bohren, Schleifen und in Form bringen der Spitzen. Die müssen sehr präzise und absolut plan sein damit der Haken sicher gehalten wird


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

Für die Spanbacken hätte ich jetzt einfach eine Zange genommen, ich weiß nicht wie sie heit aber sie ist nicht billig und man kann die Köpfe auch so erwerben, es ist eine Feder drinne die sich dann zusammen zieht.


----------



## Bondex (30. August 2007)

*AW: Bindestock*

dann müßten trotzdem Löcher reingebohrt werden für den schraubbaren Spannmechanismus. Und warum eine teuere Zange zerflücken wenn´s für ähnliches Geld den Dan-Vise gibt? Das Rad muß auch nicht neu erfunden werden wenn es genauso rund ist wie herkömmliche. Und wenn es eckig wird hat niemand was davon, genauso wenig wie davon einen Bindestock selber zu fertigen. die Kosten und der Aufwand sind zu groß der Preis für einen guten gekauften zu niedrig. Es baut sich sicher auch niemand einen PC selber und schreibt sich sein eigenes Betiebssystem und fertigt sich alle Programme selber, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## fliyfishing (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mir einen bindestock selber bauen kann bitte antwortet mir so schnell wie möglich oder gebt mir ne seite wo ich ihn bauen kann danke jetzt schon also schnell wie möglich


----------



## Chrizzi (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*



fliyfishing schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mir einen bindestock selber bauen kann bitte antwortet mir so schnell wie möglich oder gebt mir ne seite wo ich ihn bauen kann danke jetzt schon also schnell wie möglich


 

Hast du dir die 1,5 Seiten hier mal durchgelesen? Dann solltest du die Antwort kennen.



Spoiler



Ja kann man, scheint sich jedoch nicht wirklich zu lohnen. Hier ist ein Link im Thread, wo jemand 2 Stöcke gebaut hat, den könnte man mal fragen wie das so geht und ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

also es macht woh nicht viel Sinn sowas selber zu bauen weil der Aufwand gewaltig ist. Mach bräuchte schon wirklich super Werkzeug für die Verarbeitung von Hartmetall, Möglichkeiten zu Eloxieren oder zu härten...und dann der Arbeitsaufwand! Da ist es wirklich zu raten sich für 60 Euro einen fertig zu kaufen. Kann den Danvise empfehlen


----------



## fliyfishing (30. März 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

ok danke trotzdem ich habe da noch ne frage ich habe mir letztens ne fliege gebunden so mit der hand aber das hält nich gibt es dafür ne spezillen knoten denn man auch mit der hand machen kann


----------



## Bondex (31. März 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

normalerweise benutzt man dazu den Whipfinish oder mehrere halbe Schläge. Es gibt auch verschiedene Knotentools. Das einfachste Tool wäre wohl eine Kugelschreibermine oder ein anderes Röhrchen, je nachdem wie groß der Haken ist. Am besten ist aber der sogenannte Whipfinisher. Grundsätzlich sollte ein Knoten aber auch mit Epoxy oder Lack gesichert werden damit er sich nicht wieder auflöst


----------



## fliyfishing (31. März 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

und wie geht das mit der kugelschreiber mine?


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

die Seide wird um die Mine 3-5x gewickelt dann wird sie auf das Ör geschoben und die Windungen darüber geschoben und angezogen, fertig


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*



> wär der stahl einer feile (etwa 94 bis 96 rockell) oder der eines abziehstahls ( 93 rw) hart genug?


Ich weiss ja nicht, was Ihr so für Feilen habt... aber das kommt mir doch arg hart vor...  Nimm mal ca. 30 Rockwell (HRC) weg, dann kommts etwa hin... 

Oberflächenhärten halte ich hier auch für recht unsinnig. Ne Abriebfeste Oberfläche nützt wenig, wenn das darunterliegende material auch kraft aufnehmen muss (und das hier recht viel...)

Ich würd nen Kalt oder Warmarbeitsstahl nehmen. Probier mal 1.2842 = 90MnCrV8 aufzutreiben.
Der lässt sich noch passabel feilen und Bohren (ungehärtet versteht sich, nach dem Härten kann man nur noch mit spezialwerkzeug - HSS und Härter - dran, und dann auch nicht mehr mit heimwerkermitteln, abgesehen von schleifmaschinen), 820° Härtetemperatur schaffen auch kleinere öfen gut, das Härten ist unproblematisch, ca1minute Haltezeit/mm Materialstärke (Abkühlen in Öl), anlassen bei 200° geht zur not im Backofen und mit knapp 60HRC dürfte er dann Hart genug sein, um jeden Haken inkl. 12/0 Haihaken zu zerquetschen wenn man mag.
Ausserdem sollte 1.2842 in jedem Werkzeugbau rumfliegen.

Da man kaum in Nasser Umgebung damit arbeitet, ist Rostfreiheit eh unsinnig. Nen gehärteten wergzeugstahl kriegt man im Wohnzimmer wohl kaum ans rosten und wenn, reicht ein wenig Ballistol oder WD40.

Wer mag, kann im Waffengeschäft auch noch brünierbeize erstehen (leider nur ganz popelige, aber hier reichts wohl. Gute kriegt man nur über ne US-Bestellung...)



> für die Verarbeitung von Hartmetall, Möglichkeiten zu Eloxieren


 Eloxieren ist wohl kaum notwendig, und für Hartmetall (Wolframcarbid etc.) seh ich hier auch keinen Sinn...

(P.S. Ich hab auch den Danvise... und die Spannbacken kriegt man wohl auch einzeln)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fliyfishing (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

schön für dich aber ich möchte mal probieren ich habe mir selber einen gebaut


----------



## fliyfishing (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

ihr vögel


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bindestock*

zeig mal ein Foto davon


----------

